# Biggie-Shmaltz’ line-o-knives



## biggie-shmaltz (Monday at 7:33 AM)




----------



## biggie-shmaltz (Monday at 11:43 AM)

Nenox 270 wa kiritsuke 
Yu Kurosaki 270 western sujihiki
A.G. Klint 240 S grind gyuto
Kikuichi tsuchime elite 210 gyuto
New West Knifeworks 8 inch Filet
Unknown maker nakiri 
Kohetsu Hap40 180 santoku
Kohetsu Hap40 120 petty


----------



## daveb (Monday at 12:42 PM)

Off to a good start!


----------

